# Recommended webcam!

## klockren

I would like to get some recommendations of webcams (50 - 100) of high quality picure and of course excellent Linux driver support.

Thanx

----------

## spunx

There ya go: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/01/16/033225&from=rss

Have a laugh with the lads at slashdot.  :Smile: 

----------

## klockren

Thanks for the link, but this thread is dealing more with webcam software than the hardware. I'd like to get some recommendations before I'll do the purchase... I'm really not a professional user, and mostly I will watch my home while travelling or just chat with friends at kopete(msn). And I don't want to buy a sucky cam or a non-supported cam...

----------

## pasousa

I use the CREATIVE Webcame Notebook.

this is well supported in linux, as you can see at http://mxhaard.free.fr/.

But there describes another webcameras that you can use!

----------

## ootawata

It looks like Logitech and Philips are the popular choice.  Is one of them more preferred over the other?  I looked on the gentoo-wiki HOWTO page and philips appears to be very easy to install.  After working with Gentoo for a year, I've learned that some things are never easy for me no matter how simple they appear (then I get my friend to help out..).

----------

## blubbi

Take a look here:

http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

regards

blubbi

----------

## ootawata

oh cool, thanks!

----------

## ootawata

The list doesn't have:

Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX

Which is cheaper than the Logitech Deluxe or w/e

I know that the Deluxe works perfectly (according to the website posted above) but how does the STX work?

----------

## MasquedAvenger

The problem with the uvc driver is that it's far from complete.  Conversely, there are other webcams that do have complete support.  I can't remember the name of the chipset, but I think the name started with qa, and it was a Logitech chipset.

James

----------

## rjmars97

I have a Philips SPC900NC which works quite well.  This camera uses the pwc driver (http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/)

----------

## MartinB

I want to buy a webcam that will work with Skype on Gentoo and was wondering if anyone can recommend one that is easy to set-up in this environment?  I was looking at the various Logitech Quickcam (mainly because the computer store nearby only seems to sell these).

Any recommendations?

Cheers,

Martin

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

One recommendation is to search before posting   :Wink: 

----------

## dr_Fell

Again - I am asking for recommendations for cheap webcam with good linux support (for skype). I am considering (price) those models:

A4-Tech EVO Cam Range

Labtec Webcam 1200

EASY TOUCH ET-464 LOTUS

A4-Tech EVO Smart View Cam

A4-Tech EVO Cam Flexi

Creative Live! Cam Vista IM

Labtec Webcam

Trust Webcam Live WB-1300N

Trust HiRes Webcam Live WB-3250p

A4-Tech EVO Cam Eye

Trust Chat & VoIP CP-2100

Labtec Webcam 2200

A4-Tech PK-750MJ

Logitech QuickCam Chat (Skype version)

Easy Touch ET-6404 Sauron 

A4-Tech PK-30MJ

A4-Tech EVO Digital Eye

Logitech QuickCam Express

Modecom MC-NE Net Eye 

A4-Tech EVO Vizor Cam

Preferred models that can be mounted on laptop lcd. If You want to suggest other models that are reasonably cheap an work good with linux please do so - I will check if they can be bought in my area. Thanks. 

Michael

----------

## paulbiz

i have logitech quickam pro 9000 and it works fine in gentoo. i use skype (linux version) and can do full screen video+audio no problems.

----------

## dr_Fell

Thank You, but it cost 4x more money than Logitech QuickCam Chat so at this time person that asked me for camera recommendations can't affort it. Ill try QuickCam Chat I think.

----------

## paulbiz

 *dr_Fell wrote:*   

> Thank You, but it cost 4x more money than Logitech QuickCam Chat so at this time person that asked me for camera recommendations can't affort it. Ill try QuickCam Chat I think.

 

quickcam pro 9000 uses UVC, so I think any of the listed cameras on http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ should probably work the same.

the pro 9000 does 1600x1200 video so it is probably overkill for most (and linux can't support the autofocus etc so it's kind of a waste to use in Gentoo anyway). I think it was $69.99 when i bought it.

----------

## halfgaar

If I may continue this thread.

I have tried two webcams, a sucky unknown one and a Logitech one (don't know which one, the driver needed was the (g)spca). Neither works satisfactory. The cheap one doesn't work in Skype, because of some colorspace problem, if I recall correctly. The Logitech one works, but has a lowsy image quality, and doesn't do automatic brightness correction.

Here's the thing. I've been talking to several Mac people over Skype, and they all have a very clear, true color, wide angle, high(er) dynamic range image, which beautifully automatically adjusts exposure. Most other people have sucky image quality. Are there any loose camera's comparable to the one in the Macbooks and iMacs, with good enough driver support to make automatic brightness adjustment and stuff possible?

Edit:never mind, I found a very good solution. I have a TV card, so I just put my photocamera's tv-out into that, and used that as capture device  :Smile:  Very high quality.

----------

